# Pulse Fabrication RAC system product



## Pulsefabrivergear (Oct 4, 2010)

Check out our new Ammo can contraption that makes access and locking traditional ammo cans down!

Remember that you can always modify your own ammo cans!

link: Pulse Fabrication - The Pulse "Mother Board" Ammo Can Lock Plate


Ty Thomas


----------

